# coolest chameleon



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

http://break.com/index/coolest-chameleon-ever.html


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

lol I bet that thing is pretty tired of that routine.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Too bad that's not how chameleon's colour changes work.

Fake fake fake.









Nice piece of video editing though.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ye i was hoping that was fake. Pretty cool editing.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As my buddy and fellow reptile enthusiast just said when I showed him the video:



> the only time a chameleon should change colour like that is if you are on acid


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ah dam i though it was real, shows how much i know about reptiles


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

db04ph said:


> ah dam i though it was real, shows how much i know about reptiles












You cant be serious?!?!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

db04ph said:


> ah dam i though it was real, shows how much i know about reptiles


Haha, oh man, really?









WELL. At least you learned something new today.









Chameleons don't change colour based on their surroundings. That's a myth. They change colour based on mood relating to stress, breeding, excitement, etc.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i am new to the whole aquarium pets thing, onle had my P for a month
still learning, know nothing about reptiles


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry about giving ya a bit of a hard time there.









But like I said... ya did learn something new!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Def fake. They do change colours abit, but they are generally green and dont change that fast and arnt really as bright as the editing makes the colours


----------

